# HELP! Breakfast Casserole



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

Suzanne,

I work at a B&B on weekends doing breakfast. We do a casserole every week. One (which is a favorite) includes bacon. Sorry but I don't have the exact measurements since the recipe is there and I'm not.

It's called Rustic Casserole

2 cups new potatoes roasted with olive oil and rosemary till brown;
2 cups sauteed diced veggies (red pepper, green pepper, onion, squash, zuchinni, i.e., lots of color)
Several handfuls of fresh spinach spinach sauteed in butter.
Important: Drain all veggies well.
12 pieces of cook crumbled bacon.

Cheeses:
1 Cup swiss grated
1 Cup monterey jack grated
1 Cup parmesan (real-not the can)grated
1/3 cup gruyere

Custard:
(This is where I wish I had the recipe in front of me)
Mix well:
10 eggs
2 cups half and half or cream or mixture
Tsp salt
tsp pepper
1/2 tsp basil
1/2 tsp nutmeg
dash or two of tobasco

Night before:
Assemble all cheese together
Cook and assemble all veggies (well drained)
Make custard

That morning:
I use a round pan that fits in chafer. Spray with Pam. Put cheese in first, then veggies, bacon. Toss together. Pour custard over all. Bake at 350 for about 1 and 1/4 hour. Turn pan in oven halfway through. Tent with foil if getting too brown. Check for doneness by sticking knife in center of casserole.

A lot of prep, but nice dish.

For other b&b recipes, you might try:
http://www.bbonline.com/recipe/index.html


----------



## soochr (May 12, 2001)

Sound hugely yummy...thanks so much!!!


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

I forgot to add that this can serve 15-20 on a buffet table with other stuff.

Just curious, but what else are you serving for breakfast?

Always looking for new breakfast items on the "unusual" side. Anyone else got anything a bit above the ordinary?

Thanks,
H.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Henry,

Hmmm, how about _Egg and Mushroom Filo Packets_. It's very practical since the mushrooms have to be prepared the day before.

Just sauté sliced mushrooms either in butter or oil, as you wish. Let them cool and refrigerate overnight. The mushrooms MUST be supercold or it won't work.

Preheat the oven to _450 degrees F_.

You have to work quickly.
Use one filo sheet per egg. Fold the filo in half. Brush it with melted butter. Spread the mushrooms in a circle and break an egg in the middle of the circle. Season and close the filo to form a packet. Transfer to a sheet pan _lined with parchment paper_ and into the oven.

_It should take about 5 minutes. I suggest you make a test with one packet._ Your filo should be golden, the egg white set with a runny yolk.

Plate, garnish with a few seasonal fresh herbs and serve right away.

Goat cheese _or blanched asparagus tips_ may be substituted for the mushrooms.

_P.S.: Changes on this post are shown in italics_

[ August 24, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

Hmmm,
Sounds great. Please send time and temp. Since I'm not a pro--I have to practice everything at home before I serve it to the guests. On thing i've been doing lately is roasting fruit--fresh pineapple with brown sugar/limezest/rum, fresh peache halves w/br.sugar/cinnamon and brandy. My most recent favorite menu has been creamy smoked gouda polenta topped with roasted pork tenderloin medalions topped with poached eggs and a cheesey tarragon sauce. Guests loved these things. (and the peach schnapps french toast).
I've also been playing with cinnamon rolls that raise in the fridge overnight and loved someone's idea here to soak the raisins in Maker's mark. (thanks for that)
I'd also like to do:
Savory crepes that would hold on a buffet and could be prepped the day ahead;
A liqueur based sabayon to top fruit.

--if anyone can give me tips on these, please do.

thanks,
H.


----------



## soochr (May 12, 2001)

I really need some input from you wonderful people. I have to cater a party monday morning and while we usually do just the continental thing, they asked for some kind of egg dish. I gave them the proposal with a nice sausage and egg casserole. She accepted the proposal, but now wants soemthing with bacon...any ideas? Has to be pretty fool proof as it'll be my first time making it. Something that can be made on Sunday and baked off at 6:00 am on monday morning...Help!! Thanks all so much


----------

